
Apple's App Store Polices Mean Xbox Game Streaming Not Allowed - gfxgirl
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-explains-why-xbox-game-pass-is-not-on-iphone-2020-8
======
caf
I suppose we should think ourselves lucky that Safari doesn't limit us only to
websites that have been individually listed, reviewed and rated by Apple.

~~~
ncr100
Safari is not available on the app store.

~~~
kyriakos
Technically no browser is allowed on the app store, just skins around safari.

------
deadmutex
> "The App Store was created to be a safe and trusted place for customers to
> discover and download apps, and a great business opportunity for all
> developers," an Apple spokesperson told Business Insider. "Before they go on
> our store, all apps are reviewed against the same set of guidelines that are
> intended to protect customers and provide a fair and level playing field to
> developers."

I am pretty skeptical about this being anywhere close to the whole story.

~~~
starbugs
It isn't. And to be frank, this is getting really old quickly. It's always the
same predictable marketing text, with slight variations depending on the
current circumstances.

It's absolutely not about the user or the customer here. It's about them, and
only them.

------
vortico
What else is new? When you buy an iOS device, Apple only wants you to use
software that benefits them. If you want to use and control software of your
choice, don't buy mobile devices or computers from Apple, end of story.

~~~
kabacha
inb4 apple launches their own competing video-game streaming service

~~~
naderkhalil
Apple Arcade

------
fastball
One more data point in the long list of data points supporting the idea that
Apple should no longer be allowed to run its App Store however they see fit,
as they are clearly doing so in an anti-competitive way.

------
muska3
Huh, their explanation makes no sense. Do they review every single Spotify
song or Netflix movie and show? I don't see how this is any different.

~~~
teniutza
The article mentions that the difference between movies/songs and games is
that the later is interactive while the former aren't.

Movies and songs don't offer (yet?) "in-movie"/"in-song" transactions,
therefore they aren't a potential source of revenue.

~~~
panpanna
So basically, they want a piece of the cake and their argument is pretty much
made up?

------
mosselman
It sounds to me like they want to limit competition of their arcade.

I understand that in a way this Xbox thing would be like an AppStore within
the AppStore and you’d be able to circumvent Apple’s policies as long as you
find Microsoft’s more appealing. I can see how that part could be a genuine
concern for Apple, but this also being a direct competitor for the arcade just
makes it look bad.

~~~
FtCollins
It’s less like an AppStore inside an AppStore and more like a movie inside
Netflix or a purchased TV show inside the Amazon app.

~~~
mosselman
Yes, but also no. It is more like an AppStore because it offers interactive
content (games) that is 100% like what the AppStore already offers and wants
to audit and control.

I am not saying that Apple should not allow this in the store, I can just see
a legitimate angle as well as the more fishy angle that I mentioned.

Also, if Netflix were to start offering porn lets say, I bet Apple would have
concerns there too.

------
crooked-v
Steam Link already exists on the platform and allows streaming arbitrary games
from your own Steam library on a desktop, so something seems a bit weird here.

~~~
kelnage
Sounds like pretty standard Apple App Store “reviewer roulette” to me. Each
reviewer seems to read Apple’s rules differently and consistency is not
clearly enforced.

------
ffggvv
in an ideal world game steaming would get popular enough to where people
switch to buying android phones in order to do it.

but in this scenario apple might actually cave and twist their rules
hypocritically

